# If you won the lottery?



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok so if you won the lottery and money was no object how would this effect your training, diet supplements etc?

Like what would you eat, take, AAS?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I would have the absolute best of everything. Proper home gym, proper trainer, nutritionist, chef and of course a good source! :thumb:

I don't tend to compromise on diet and supplements as it is but I'd happliy pay somebody to prep all my food for me because it bores me silly!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

i'd give up training completely and get fat and out of shape then pull more birds cruising around the south of france on my private yacht in a week than i have in the rest of my life


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd buy a huge house and build a state of the art gym (old school, none of this fitness sh1t). I would only ever get the best meats available, fresh delivered to me every day and cooked by my own personal chef. Buy some women to massage me for most of the day. Probably get someone else to lift the weights for me and have a muscle suit fitted underneath my skin. Life would be good.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd get a mold of my favourite bodybuilder and get implants to the exact size...like a boob job for men.

Actually, I'm addicted to BBing and the feeling so I probably wouldn't.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Id have a home in many places with top of the range gym private plane with chef and that incase I needed a decent meal, I'd also invite every1from this board who's helped me out with advice, maybe send a few people to few days away to get there special weetabix from the legit place fully paid for to help them out, a recon ad open up a few 24hr old school gyms with a cafe serving food all day and night fitted to your macros bt with the monthly cost of membership u get 1 meal a day or pwo shake free, tbh there's to much to right what I'd do and that, I'd prob die with the stress of thinking to hard about what to do with it


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Private planes and yachts?

I'm guessing you're aiming for a quadruple euro millions lottery win, and not a Wednesday night £2.6m one?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

id buy better quality protein, nicer food and maybe a new vest.

wouldnt spend much on gym stuff because you dont need loads of money to look decent


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd live off fillet steak and definitely hire my own chef. Would also have an amazing home gym and my own coach


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I would be up to my waist in pro-peptite, Pharma AAS and quality Tits and Ass.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2012)

Dux said:


> Private planes and yachts?
> 
> I'm guessing you're aiming for a quadruple euro millions lottery win, and not a Wednesday night £2.6m one?


yep, only one worth winning, probably wouldn't even bother getting out of bed to collect my winnings if i won the sh!tty mid week one


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Id buy a mansion in a country where its LEGAL to use the bloody stuff first ha ha


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

To be fair not much,I would still train at the same gym,Use the same amount of gear and other PED's,Eat the same amount so IMO winning the lottery would not really affect my training/diet/usage but it would affect my personal life and my family's for the better.

It really does not cost all that much as it is if you have a very good source,Gym is only £20 a month,10kg chicken costs me £45 and that lasts 5-10 days.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

t4tremendous said:


> yep, only one worth winning, probably wouldn't even bother getting out of bed to collect my winnings if i won the sh!tty mid week one


You wouldnt be able to afford private planes or yachts with 2.6m lol


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> i'd give up training completely and get fat and out of shape then pull more birds cruising around the south of france on my private yacht in a week than i have in the rest of my life


fcuking beat me to it lol

i would be fat, but if we are fat, i would want to spend the money on BUYING me some b1tches not pulling lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

own chef, own gym, own drug man all that have worked with top flight BB's, train mon - thursday, have weekend off with kilos of coke to recuperate


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Well I see a lot of people have emigrated and are now in Hollywood but what I was looking more at was the training side of things. Me personally I'd be happy with a cook to prepare my meals, quality supps on tap-best of everything from vits to protein to creatine no2 etc and a good quality source for AAS. If I was rich and didn't work I'd travel a bit further to a top gym, I like the powermill in Middleton Manchester and I hear beta bodies is good as well. Also I'd be tanned to the max from hols but sun beds as well!


----------



## DFlynn (Sep 28, 2011)

i would finally look like ausbuilt


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

probably open a warehouse gym only for people who worked out properly and with intensity. Not letting ****s come in and start skipping in the bloody free weights area!


----------

